# Any browning BLR .243 owners?



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So I have this gun and was thinking of keeping it and seeing what's it capable of. 

Picked it up used for a good price a year or so ago and it's just sat in the safe. 

What's your favorite factory load?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

FWIW I just sold a Browning BLR in 7mm Rem mag. That gun was the most frustrating gun I have ever owned. I reload and I could not find a load for that gun to save the life of me. it would place 2-3 right next to each other and then have a flier that was 8-12 inches off. I tried 3 different powders and 5 different bullets and nothing would change. I called a couple gun smiths to have it looked at. One flat out told me he doesn't work on them and wouldn't offer any other advice. The other one that they are notorious for being MOB (minute of barn) accurate. his advice was to sell it. I really liked the look of the gun and wanted it to work but it just didn't. I hope you find a good load for it, however be aware that it is a gamble whether or not it will ever shoot good for you. Some people have luck with them but I did not and after talking to the 2 gunsmiths I won't own another one.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I used to own the same rifle, I really enjoyed it. I shot 80gr. factory loads. My brother also had one that blew up in his face, I think it was his problem due to his reloads.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

None of the BLR rifles were meant to be tack drivers, they were a hunting rifle and that is it. So forget about getting MOA accuracy out of one no matter what you load into it and just be satisfied with a rifle that will do what it was designed to do, kill deer.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I was a fool and sold a BLR in 358 Win that shot Really well. At least I sold it to a nice guy.----SS


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds like 80gr loads are a starting point. Not expecting much out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I was a fool and sold a BLR in 358 Win that shot Really well. At least I sold it to a nice guy.----SS


That is so weird.....I bought the same gun from a nice guy!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't own a BLR in that caliber. I do load for a .243 though. I found that 43.5gr of IMR 4831 with 90gr Accubonds or Ballistic Tips shoot the best for me.

That load is published as max in the Nosler manual.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I just put it on UGE, I figured why fiddle with something I really wasn't interested in. If any of you UWN folks are interested let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

